# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Multivocale inplantlensen

## ger309

ik moet binnenkort aan staar geopereerd worden ,nu kunnen het multivocale implantlenzen worden ,heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Het schijnt dat er toch een zichtvermindering is en daar is het te duur voor

----------

